# Girls Night Out... TEXAS Style!



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

:shock: 
that's one big girl :!:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that can't be real!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, who gets to take one for the team, huh fellas? :shock:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Which one is Tina


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Think they really make cowboy hats that big? :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

one on the end plays linebacker for Dallas


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you look closely you will see she is only as big as the fridge. Those other girls must be tiny...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My fridge is 6' tall and 3' wide, if it was my fridge she would be huge. But I agree the one next to her must be tiny, like 4'6" or so.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> If you look closely you will see she is only as big as the fridge. Those other girls must be tiny...


 :rotfl: That hits me funny "she is only as big as the fridge" Thats funny :lol:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Bodacious!


----------

